
Coronavirus Risk Quiz - daveed
Hi all. Hope everyone is staying safe during this time.<p>Given the shortage of healthcare resources in the US right now, many of us are being asked to exercise our own judgement in, for example, deciding whether to call a healthcare provider with flu-like symptoms. My friend and I put together a quick quiz that may help contextualize your concerns and risk factors. We are not physicians and this is not meant to be a diagnostic tool, but rather a way to deliver available CDC and WHO information in an easier-to-consume format.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;doihavecoronavirus.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;yvZwa8<p>Please check it out if you have need and let us know if there are any issues.
======
greenyoda
For those who want a self-assessment site that's actually created by
professionals, there is this one:

[https://myhealth.alberta.ca/Journey/COVID-19/Pages/COVID-
Sel...](https://myhealth.alberta.ca/Journey/COVID-19/Pages/COVID-Self-
Assessment.aspx)

